# Care to help me choose a farm name?



## Harbisgirl (Jan 1, 2016)

I need help coming up with a farm name! I’ve been wracking my brains for 4 years ...actually 5 now..and still can’t find a name that really FEELS right. I’m not interested in keeping it super simple like using our names or initials but I may have to give in and do that because I need to register my goats but I need to register them under a farm name. I had originally thought of Harbison Homestead but the homestead thing is overplayed and it just sounds so....Little House on The Prairie. I’m sorry this is so long, I do tend to be long winded, but I’m going to write up some info about us and the area where we live, hoping to provide inspiration. Currently we raise egg layer chickens, meat chickens, dairy goats and honeybees. In the spring we’ll be adding pastured pigs and probably turkeys and ducks...maybe rabbits too. We have veggie gardens and a small orchard. My husband is a Home Brewer. We live in the mountains in the forest, so there is a woodsy/woodland/whimsical aspect that I would like to capture - mountainy whimpsical, not new agey. I'm a Christmas fanatic - I start listening to Christmas music in September...if I can wait that long. We live in California, near Placerville in the Sierra Nevada Foothills, which was established back in the 1800s during the height of the California Gold Rush. Placerville was originally named “Dry Diggings” since it was a gold mining town where the miners would dig up dry dirt and gravel and cart it down to the river to pan for gold. However, the town was most commonly referred to as “Old Hangtown” since they performed hangings as a means of justice (charming, huh?). In 1850 the Temperance League asked to rename the town to something more friendly and it was renamed to Placerville. The area where we live is a quiet agricultural area in the heart of the wine country. We live on 5 acres on a lot that is hidden back on the north side of a mountain nestled in the woods - mostly Cedar and Ponderosa pine trees with a few oaks dappled about. Lots of wildlife – deer, rabbits, fox, hawks, eagles, bobcats, mountain lions, coyotes, raccoons, skunks, bear – you name it, we have it. That’s about all I can think of. If you have an ideas on a farm name I’d love to hear it. I've heard a lot of cute suggestions but you know how it is – you need something that just feels right. Also, I don't want to sound like a Cemetery or a retirement home so no 'Whispering Pines' or 'Peaceful Acres' or ‘Pleasant Oaks’.

Also, my husband and I are in our mid-30s but I'm quite old fashioned and I am often referred to as an ‘old soul’. I love retro/vintage items (kitchenware, farm tools, etc) I watch old movies. I listen to Standards (Nat King Cole, Frank Sinatra, Etta James, etc) and Golden Oldies (50s, 60s). Even my husband’s grandmother called me a ‘throwback’. She actually called me a Pioneer Woman the other day...not sure she meant it as a compliment though LOL

Ok so that is me in a nutshell. If you got this far, thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 1, 2016)

Sorry, no help here. 

It took us a long while to come up with a name too. Be sure to keep us posted! 

For what its worth, I like the name "Old Hangtown" better. Wouldn't that be fun to teach children?! You live on ----- hangtown rd


----------



## Harbisgirl (Jan 2, 2016)

LOL Yeah it doesn't conjure up peaceful images of rolling pastures. But actually it's a pretty popular name up here, alot of people still call it Hangtown so there are quite a few businesses in the area with 'Hangtown' in the name so it shouldn't be TOO strange for any local kids


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 2, 2016)

How about Wayback Woods or Wayback Woods Farm?  Kind of brings together where you live, and your interest in retro stuff (and some googling suggests it may be unique).

It took me almost 3 years to come up with a farm name, it's not easy!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 2, 2016)

How bout Hangtown Harbison's Historical Horticulture & Husbandry... just being a bit whimsical... But you'd have a ready made brand too; 5H


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 2, 2016)

Something to keep in mind, when you register goats with ADGA or AGS the max is 30 letters or spaces. When you have a really long herd name you will not have much room for the goats name.

From ADGA:
_Name must be confined to 30 letters and spaces and must begin with the breeder’s herd name_


----------



## Harbisgirl (Jan 2, 2016)

30 characters for the herd name AND goats name? That's just stupid.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 2, 2016)

> Lots of wildlife – deer, rabbits, fox, hawks, eagles, bobcats, mountain lions, coyotes, raccoons, skunks, bear – you name it, we have it


Name:
Pet, Poultry, and Livestock Cemetery


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 2, 2016)

Harbisgirl said:


> 30 characters for the herd name AND goats name? That's just stupid.


Yep. 

If you are using a different registry be sure to check with them too.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 2, 2016)

Dab of Country Farm, Lively Critters Farm, Amid Nature Farm, 2&4 Legs Farm, Itty Bitty Farm, It's All Nature Farm......Maybe you like one or combined it with something else.


----------



## animalmom (Jan 3, 2016)

Calico H Farm 
Calico H Ranch
Like the fabric, rich in colors, varied motifs -- or in your case animals, and natural as the prairie and mountains.


----------



## Harbisgirl (Jan 20, 2016)

At last! We are officially "CedarWood Farm". I didn't love it at first but it's growing on me. Now, for a logo


----------



## Baymule (Jan 20, 2016)

I like it! Congrats on the name!


----------



## Harbisgirl (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank you!  I'm so relieved that it's over LOL


----------

